# Engel-Cup Daugendorf



## martinos (15. Oktober 2016)

Da es keine aktuellen Threads zum Engel-Cup gibt, eröffne ich doch einfach mal  11 Stunden,  40 Min.,  56 Sek. vor dem Start einen aktuellen Faden zum Engel-Cup.

Infos unter http://www.engel-cup.de/

Hab mich im Wahn dort angemeldet und bin gespannt, was mich dort erwarten wird. Die letzten Jahre war das praktischer, weil der Engel-Cup recht früh schon ausgebucht war - aber dieses Jahr gab es "leider" noch Plätze, so dass wir mit 11 Startern von Illmensee am Start sein werden.

Wettervorhersage ist gut, Strecke dürfte trocken sein. Bin gespannt ...


----------



## Bluesboy (19. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
der Engel-Cup war mein Renn-Debut. Ich bin zwar Local, bin die gesamte Strecke aber nur einmal vorher abgefahren und wusste somit, was mich erwartet.
Sonntag um 9 hatte es 5 (gefühlte 3) Grad und es war so neblig, dass man die Hand nicht vor Augen gesehen hat. Trotzdem kurz-kurz mit Armlingen gefahren und nach 20 Minuten ging die Sonne auf. Ansonsten hat's riesig Spaß gemacht. Ich habe alles richtig gemacht: Angekommen, kein Sturz, alle Steigungen gefahren, 5 Minuten unter der erwarteten Zeit angekommen. Habe Blut geleckt, werde nächstes Jahr wieder Rennen fahren, auf jeden Fall Obermarchtal, Illmensee und natürlich den Engel-Cup.
Wie liefs bei dir?
Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch noch nie in Daugendorf gefahren. Vor dem Start wars arschkalt, aber was will man erwarten, wenn man Mitte Oktober bei einem MTB-Rennen startet.

Hab mich ganz hinten eingereiht, da ich die letzten Wochen kaum gefahren bin und dementsprechend geringe Ansprüche hatte - bin eh nicht so der Schnellste. Der Start war dann alllerdings echt zäh - durch diverse Bremswellen und kontinuierliche Verengung der Wege war anfangs nicht an halbwegs normales Renntempo zu denken. Hilft nix, bin einfach mitgerollt bis sich der Verkehr verteilt hat. Als dann die Sonne rauskam, war eigentlich alles gut. Der "Wadenbeißer" beißt nicht mal sonderlich, aber definitiv eine tolle Atmosphäre. Die zwei fiesen Anstiege nach Zwiefalten waren dann aber wirklich zäh und haben meine spärlich vorhandenen Körner vollständig aufgebraucht. Leider sind die letzten Kilometer auch nochmals recht zäh - hatte eigentlich drauf gehofft, dass diese besser rollen.

Insgesamt aber ne nette Veranstaltung und durch die hohen Temperaturen inkl. Sonnenbrandgefahr im Zielbereich echt ein gelungener Saisonabschluss.


----------



## Bluesboy (19. Oktober 2016)

Ja, war Klasse. Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr. Inzwischen sind fast 1000 Billder online.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (26. September 2019)

Ich habe einen Startplatz für den Engel Cup abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PM. Vg


----------



## compactman (27. September 2019)

Suche noch zwei Startplätze für 2019.
Kurzfristig ist auch noch möglich, weil wir in der Nähe wohnen.
Kann man dort ummelden oder muss man unter falschem Namen fahren?


----------



## Deleted 318727 (27. September 2019)

Ich kann den Startplatz einfach ummelden auf deinen Namen. In der Anmeldebestätigung vom Veranstalter ist ein Änderungslink enthalten, es können damit alle Daten (Vorname, Nachname, Team, ...) geändert werden.


----------



## compactman (27. September 2019)

Ok, dann bitte Preis und Zahlungsart per PN


----------



## compactman (27. September 2019)

Einen Startplatz suche ich weiterhin.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (27. September 2019)

Mein Startplatz ist vergeben.


----------



## compactman (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich suche keinen Startplatz mehr. Habe zwei gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTon (1. Oktober 2019)

Falls noch jemand keine Zeit oder Lust hat, ich suche auch noch einen Startplatz.


----------



## Immerfahrer (2. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ich hätte auch noch Interesse an einem Startplatz.


----------



## compactman (17. Oktober 2019)

Die Wetterprognosen werden immer besser.
Sonnig bis zu 19 Grad wird heute gemeldet.
Jetzt bin ich als Rennradler gespannt, wie flott die MTBler die Anstiege hochschiessen.
Das wird mein erstes Rennen mit MTB, dann noch ein Fully mit Mehrgewicht.

Letzten Sonntag bin ich die Strecke mal abgefahren. 3 Mal musste ich schieben.


----------



## Stucka (21. Oktober 2019)

Top-Veranstaltung, macht echt Spaß, solide organisiert und mit dem gewissen "Etwas"! Genervt haben nur die Damen und Herren beim Start die meinten, für sie gilt die offizielle Streckenführung nicht. Da wurde fast jede mögliche Kurve direkt über die Wiese erheblich abgekürzt mit dem Effekt, das dann 30-40 Leute seitlich in das Feld bretterten und so jede Menge Plätze gut machten. Leider auch bei der Zieleinfahrt so zu beobachten, wenn auch nur vereinzelt. Fair play ist anders!


----------



## compactman (21. Oktober 2019)

2020 bin ich wieder dabei. Ein paar Minuten schneller geht es vielleicht noch.


----------

